# About 2 weeks now with consistent pain, I'm scared!



## aintalright (Feb 27, 2017)

I recently have been feeling abdominal pain when ever I would eat any kind of food, after a while I had started getting constipation, to me this wasn't a big deal, all I would have to do was up the fiber, it seemed like nothing was working, so I ended up going to the doctor, they provided me with some laxatives so far it's been a week and it has not gotten better. But during this whole week I have been scared, I had a major headache or migraine, idk but it was consistent 24/7. It has somewhat subsided. I am also dealing with overall body pain/changes, like breast pain,loss of appetite, libido gone, tension in my throat, headaches. I also feel as though I am developing depression/anxiety. I am going to the doctor again, and am scared it may be something worse.


----------



## aintalright (Feb 27, 2017)

Update:

The doctor checked for lumps/pain in my left breast, everything was okay, thank god. The Constipation/abdominal pain has not left, but she prescribed some pain medicine. I'm also going to get blood work done to check my overall health. I have black spots/ discoloration on some of my toenails, my doctor wanted me to get the blood work done to find out why I'm having the symptoms I'm having, to find the root to everything.


----------



## johnnylakis (Mar 11, 2017)

Just checking in to see if you have had any progress. I was once constipated for a month. Talk about a scary experience


----------



## aintalright (Feb 27, 2017)

johnnylakis said:


> Just checking in to see if you have had any progress. I was once constipated for a month. Talk about a scary experience


Thanks to know I'm not alone:') 
I went to the doctor today, my bloodwork came back great,they said everything was fine, my doctor even said she wishes she was as healthy as me. But I'm still having abdominal pain, chest pain (my doctor says it may be acid reflux, so she prescribed some medicine) idk I just feel unwell, like somethings wrong...


----------



## aintalright (Feb 27, 2017)

I hate self diagnosing, but I feel as though I have Chronic fatigue syndrome, if anyone has dealt with this, can you please expand more on what it's like to live with cfs


----------



## aintalright (Feb 27, 2017)

Update:

My abdominal pain is getting worse or it seems it is, no matter what i eat or drink I get abdominal pain, and my sore throat is getting worse. I'm starting to get worried


----------



## aintalright (Feb 27, 2017)

Update:

I actually thought I was getting better, oh I was so wrong.

These pass weeks I was still having adominal pain and a persistent sore throat, but I was managing, just really had to ignore it to forget it.

I'm not really an active person, I stay home most of the time, so when I decided to go out with family, I thought I was gonna feel great but nope! Once we got driving, I started feeling extremely nauseous, I blamed the fact that I hadn't eaten yet, but even after I ate the car sickness continued, I had to breathe slow and focus, if not I thought I was gonna vomit but even when i got out of the car and was walking around i felt so nauseated, I've never gotten car sick before. Even when I got home, I still felt sick, it's like going out triggered something...


----------

